# kitty in a blanket... MEOW



## KinkyKitten (Sep 22, 2004)

my kitten has suddenly taken to crawling completely underneath the blankets and huddling under them for minutes at a time... the longest so far that i have witnessed is she was under my blankets for a full hour she has never ever done this before only within the past week... before if i put her under the blankets she would immeadiately run out again... clawing and freaking all the way... but now she loves it... shes under there almost every five minutes... could it be that since its beginning to get colder that shes too cold? just wondering what is going on here...


----------



## zofia (Sep 23, 2004)

They love the warmth as well as the security of hiding under blanket. The philosophy there is, 'if I can't see you, you can't see me'.  My cats can stay under blankets for hours on end; just a quirky cat behaviour..


----------



## KinkyKitten (Sep 22, 2004)

but my cat has hated being under the blankets before... all of a sudden in the past week... shes suddenly in love with being under them...


----------



## KittyGal (Sep 23, 2004)

My kittens LOVE sleeping most of the night under the covers! They like the cozy, warm feel. 
We've had them for almost 3 months now and they just recently started doing this. So, it's okay for your cat to want to go under the covers. It's nothing to worry about. He/She has just discovered a new place to play and hide and sleep!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

My 5 mo. old kitten Nala LOVES sleeping under the covers. She'll sleep all the way under the covers most of the night. I assume it's because it's nice and warm!


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

hee hee.. ijust posted thsi same question liek 2 days ago... i guess it's fine and normal. i don't worry if my cat does it anymore. They keep your feet warm at night


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Maybe because the days are getting colder, and she's using it for warmth?


----------



## KinkyKitten (Sep 22, 2004)

i guess that is what it is... shes acting really different since she got spayed... shes more hyper.... WAY more hyper... and all of a sudden shes under the sheets... shes also more lovable... but... only with me... she used to love all people... now she only likes me... its kinda weird but maybe she just doesnt trust other people now... becuase of the vet "hurting" her in her mind everyone else is gonna hurt her too... i guess iono... my kitty is so strange... but i love her so much... she also loves her new wet food... i even leave her dry food out for her and she refuses to eat it... only if i dont give her the wet... if i do give her wet its like the dry food has the plague... oh well... i attribute it to a goofy kitty...


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't think there's anything to worry about witht the new hiding place under the sheets. Maybe before when you put her under the sheets she didnt like it because she didn't feel like being under there on her own. My cat never likes it when I put her under the covers, but she loves going under there on her own. Maybe it was just a case of "I'll go under there when I feel like it!"  Just a possibility


----------

